# HELP- Crown seal capping on screw top bottles



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (7/5/14)

*I recently brought a bench capper and crown seals.*

*The bulk of the bottles I have are twist/screw top bottles from Cascade, Boags, CUB etc.*

*When I go to cap these bottles they don’t seem to be very tight and you can twist them off fairly easy. The caps themselves are also a little flared.*
*I’m using a bit of force.*

*What am I doing wrong, is it the caps. Do I need to buy crown seals that say for crown seals an twist offs?*

*Any help would be appreciated.*

*Cheers*


----------



## Spoonta (7/5/14)

it should work fine you might have to spin the bottle a few times and press the cap on with the capper


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (7/5/14)

Spoonta said:


> it should work fine you might have to spin the bottle a few times and press the cap on with the capper


Cheers mate for the advise, I will give it a go.


----------



## dicko (7/5/14)

I don't use those bottles but I seem to remember that back a few years ago there were different caps for screw top bottles.

Maybe someone else may remember the details.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/5/14)

Most of mine are screw on - and they work - mainly VB/Boags bottles (though I have enough Coopers crown seals for a batch).

The big worry is not pressing so hard to split the bottle, but it hasn't yet happened. Spinning the bottle 180 degrees to ensure the 'high side' of the crown seal/twist spiral is correctly ensured does help.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (7/5/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Most of mine are screw on - and they work - mainly VB/Boags bottles (though I have enough Coopers crown seals for a batch).
> 
> The big worry is not pressing so hard to split the bottle, but it hasn't yet happened. Spinning the bottle 180 degrees to ensure the 'high side' of the crown seal/twist spiral is correctly ensured does help.


Thanks everyone for the help, much appreciated.

I might go to the LHBS to see if they have some other crown seals and see if they help.


----------



## 431neb (7/5/14)

All my cappers would cap twist tops back in the day so assuming the twist tops on the bottles haven't changed you should be OK. 

Ordinary crown seals are heaps better though IMO. Pity they are becoming hard to get in quantity. Even Coopers have twist tops now…

Bugger bottles. Work a few weekends. Stop being a tight-arse and get some kegs. ; )


----------



## dicko (7/5/14)

There is a difference according to this  pic.
It appears the seals are different thicknesses.
From memory Brewcraft :unsure: used to sell different caps but I just did a search and I couldn't see anything on there site.


----------



## pcmfisher (7/5/14)

When you first cap the screw top bottle it appears they are not very tight as you can twist them off easily.

You will find they are in fact sealed and once the beer is carbonated the pressure pushed up on the lid and makes it harder to screw off.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (7/5/14)

pcmfisher said:


> When you first cap the screw top bottle it appears they are not very tight as you can twist them off easily.
> 
> You will find they are in fact sealed and once the beer is carbonated the pressure pushed up on the lid and makes it harder to screw off.


Thanks, I did read this somewhere else. Comforting to hear it again. Cheers


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (7/5/14)

I was down the local LHBS and was looking at different crown seals. I picked up a packed on gold plain seals and a coloured version. The man came up to me a few people have had trouble with those gold ones.

Now I didn't buy my gold ones from there, but maybe there is a problem with one of the manufacture, or could just be a coincidence.

Lets see how if these coloured ones go on any better.


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

I use screw-top long necks and crown seal long necks, I don't change my way of putting them on, and im still actually going through caps my old man used when he brewed in the 80's and 90's, he had hundreds and hundreds in old beer kit cans. None of them have leaked, but I also have never tried to unscrew the cap, I just capped and onto the next one.


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/5/14)

get kegs you wont look back


----------



## JDW81 (8/5/14)

I've never seen different caps for crown seal vs screw caps. I don't use screw caps any more, but when I did I used the same caps for both bottle types with equal success.

I only got rid of my screw bottles as I had a heap and a mate needed some to kick off his brewing.

JD


----------



## warra48 (8/5/14)

I've now moved from there, but the local HB shop in Port Macquarie sell different crown seals for roll tops and screw tops.
The screw top seals seem to be a little thinner, and the capper deals with them more easily.

I also rotate all my bottles 180º when capping to ensure I get an even seal.

My experience is that crown seals will appear somewhat loose on the screwtop bottles when first capped, but they tighten as carbonation proceeds.


----------

